#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > TOEFL - Preparation Tips and Guidelines >  >  Top Institutions/Universities in Canada That Accept TOEFL Scores

## amos.0119

The following is the list of the top universities accepting TOEFL scores: Universities in Canada



Acadia UniversityBrandon UniversityCarleton UniversityConcordia UniversityKwantlen Polytechnic UniversityLakehead UniversityLuther CollegeMcGill UniversityMcMaster UniversitySaint Mary's UniversitySaint Paul UniversitySt. Thomas UniversityTrinity Western UniversityUniversity of AlbertaUniversity of British ColumbiaUniversity of VictoriaUniversity of TorontoYork University





  Similar Threads: Top Institutions/Universities in Germany That Accept TOEFL Scores Top Institutions/Universities in France That Accept TOEFL Scores Top Institutions/Universities in Australia That Accept TOEFL Scores Top Institutions/Universities in U.S That Accept TOEFL Scores Top Institutions/Universities in U.K That Accept TOEFL Scores

----------

